# Position Paper on Puppy Socialization



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

This is "hot off the press" as I just received it in an e-mail today. 


AVSAB Position Paper on Puppy Socialization




Joy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I find their recommendation to ignore the risk of contracting deadly puppy diseases in favor of early socialization shocking.

The "window of susceptibility", the period of time where puppies are completely unprotected from deadly diseases because their maternal antibodies kill off the viruses in those early vaccinations is well documented. I cannot follow their premise that puppies are at greater risk of death from lack of early socialization than they are from parvo, distemper, etc.

I would never enroll a puppy who has had only one set of shots in a puppy class!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Some of their thoughts seemed on the fringe to me.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

To quote on page 1: "...behavioral problems are the number one cause of relinquishment to shelters." 
So they are relating the chance of euthanasia versus the chance of contracting parvo or distemper. 

They also recommend veterinarians hold puppy classes so it is a controlled environment to minimize exposure to disease. 

This is not a blind recommendation, it is working with two evils to make the best situation possible.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> I find their recomendation to ignore the risk of contracting deadly puppy diseases in favor of early socialization shocking.
> 
> The "window of susceptibility", the period of time where puppies are completely unprotected from deadly diseases because their maternal antibodies kill off the viruses in those early vaccinations is well documented. I cannot follow their premise that puppies are at greater risk of death from lack of early socialization than they are from parvo, distemper, etc.
> 
> I would never enroll a puppy who has had only one set of shots in a puppy class![/B]




I'm not shocked at all. This is why I've been on my soapbox on socialization. Here's a sad, sad paragraph from The Socialization Chapter in the "*Puppy's First Steps"* book (from the Tufts faculty):


*Consider that almost half the dogs in the United States never see their second birthday largely because their owners are unhappy with how they have turned out and thus surrender them to shelters and pounds, where two out of three are put to sleep. For that reason, you could argue that while proper health care and feeding are crucial for keeping puppies healthy and alive, as we discussed in the last two chapters, proper socialization is at least as important for your dog's well being.*

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Some of their thoughts seemed on the fringe to me.[/B]




If you read current training books and do a google search on puppy's sensitive period or critical period, you'll see this type of thing mentioned over and over. It's been discussed by and written about by top veterinary behaviorists, dog experts, and trainers for years. 


Again, here's my updated "What If" thread:


What If



Joy


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Purdue has had a similiar recommendation since 2002:

Purdue's Puppy Class Protocols



Joy


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Robert K. Anderson has a position on this as well:


R.K. Anderson


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I believe that buying from a reputable breeder you do not "lose out" on socialization. When I picked up Jax when he was 13 weeks old he had already been around several other dogs (including his sister) and been exposed to several things, that even I probably couldn't have exposed him to. He had just taken a 3 hour (or so) ride in an RV in his crate with his sister in the same cage and a few others in their crates around him. He had no problem adjusting to me and my boyfriend or anything else.

When he went to the vet, of course he was a little nervous, but not too bad. The vet stated that I make sure to socialize him, but do it safely. Just because they are not fully vaccinated, doesn't mean they can't be socialized! This also does not mean that I was going to take him to Petsmart or the dog park and let him run around. I took him to those places, but carried him. He never walked on the ground there or around where I work since this is a VERY dog friendly area, I wasn't going to risk it. As for puppy class, Jax started about a week after he had his Rabies shot (which was his last). I still carried him in, and it was an indoor place that required proof that all vaccines were up to date before the dog is allowed in the building. They do allow puppies in before they are fully vaccinated, but it is definitely a safe place. Again, as JMM said, working with the two evils to make the best situation possible.

Regarding the What IF? I think the problem is thinking that the BUYER is the one that needs to socialize and therefore should buy their puppies sooner than 12 weeks. If the breeder is socializing them, then that should be (and in my experience is) a great start whether you get them at 12 weeks, 6 months or older. I think that there are several reasons for the 12 week rule, including being a very good indicator of who is reputable and who is not. I'm not saying that in other countries someone who sells before 12 weeks isn't reputable, this is solely for the US.

And according to the paper it stated "Puppies should be handled from birth" and that is the responsibility of the breeder. It also stated that "these exposures should continue into adulthood to maintain an outgoing and sociable dog." That means, that socialization never ends and it is up to the owners to continue socializing their dog and continue what their breeder started.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> I believe that buying from a reputable breeder you do not "lose out" on socialization. When I picked up Jax when he was 13 weeks old he had already been around several other dogs (including his sister) and been exposed to several things, that even I probably couldn't have exposed him to. He had just taken a 3 hour (or so) ride in an RV in his crate with his sister in the same cage and a few others in their crates around him. He had no problem adjusting to me and my boyfriend or anything else.
> 
> When he went to the vet, of course he was a little nervous, but not too bad. The vet stated that I make sure to socialize him, but do it safely. Just because they are not fully vaccinated, doesn't mean they can't be socialized! This also does not mean that I was going to take him to Petsmart or the dog park and let him run around. I took him to those places, but carried him. He never walked on the ground there or around where I work since this is a VERY dog friendly area, I wasn't going to risk it. As for puppy class, Jax started about a week after he had his Rabies shot (which was his last). I still carried him in, and it was an indoor place that required proof that all vaccines were up to date before the dog is allowed in the building. They do allow puppies in before they are fully vaccinated, but it is definitely a safe place. Again, as JMM said, working with the two evils to make the best situation possible.
> 
> ...




Those are some good points! Actually, in all my readings, I have read from several sources that it's ideal for the puppy to go to it's new home at least a little bit before the socialization window closes. I'm going to take a short break from this subject and pick it up later. I'm temporarily burned out. When I do look back over the material I've collected, I'll want to take a close look at just who (are they a credible source?) recommends the puppy go to the owner before this socialization period is over. I've read so much that's it's starting to blur together just who recommends what.

I also wanted to add that just because you get a puppy at 4 months of age or later "usually" doesn't mean the puppy can't be socialized or trained at all - it just makes some of the socialization training more difficult if the basics haven't been covered.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I just skimmed the study and will go back and read more later. Here's my .02 to add to the conversation, with great respect for members here who know a lot more about dogs than I. 

Nikki came to me at 4 1/2 months old. She must have been well-socialized at the breeders. Her first week with us she was very shy and you may remember we worried because she was passive. Well, she came out of her shell after a few days. Now, four weeks later, she's a happy, well-adjusted, calm puppy who is not scared or very shy anymore. She's been to the vet twice, out for drives, and "walks" - me holding her because we're still leash training. We've had a friend's dog stay overnight with us, we've had friends in to "meet" and play with her. 

We've had no behavior problems with her at all. I'm teaching her basic commands right now, using some recommended books. Someday maybe I'll be able to take her to obedience school. I'm planning to attend a Maltese meetup play group in the near future. I'm hoping that all the things that I am able to do will be enough to keep her well-adjusted. 

My point here is that I absolutely agree that socialization and obedience training is very necessary, but not everyone can do it using the recommended methods, due to time or budget constraints, or other limitations. We just do the best we can. Maybe some dogs need more training than others, I don't know. But sometimes I think that some studies generalize, and everyone rushes to conform to a one size fits all standard that might or might not be be just right for their particular dog.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Very interesting thread and paper.

I was rather shocked also when I first read it... but as JMM said, they are attempting to make a choice here between what are two really really bad choices...

1. Maximizing safety from an immunity standpoint (ie leaving them in a cage with the mom)

or

2. Limited Socialization

When we were raising Snowy's babies, we attempted to provide them the best socialization possible... which we hope was in the middle of those two extremes.

This sort of situatiuon is not possible in a situation where the pups and mom are kept in a cage or even in a situation where the pups are kept apart from the family...

... I will just say that I have stepped in my share of poop... and that applies in a metaphorical and literal way too!! :smpullhair:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> I just skimmed the study and will go back and read more later. Here's my .02 to add to the conversation, with great respect for members here who know a lot more about dogs than I.
> 
> Nikki came to me at 4 1/2 months old. She must have been well-socialized at the breeders. Her first week with us she was very shy and you may remember we worried because she was passive. Well, she came out of her shell after a few days. Now, four weeks later, she's a happy, well-adjusted, calm puppy who is not scared or very shy anymore. She's been to the vet twice, out for drives, and "walks" - me holding her because we're still leash training. We've had a friend's dog stay overnight with us, we've had friends in to "meet" and play with her.
> 
> ...




The overall temperament of the puppy is another important point. My previous maltese Misty was one that was probably born with a milder, calmer temperament. I obtained her at 8 weeks of age and she did therapy work most of her adult life. I obtained Karli at nine weeks (The breeder said she would've been totally ready at seven) from the same breeder, but with Karli, I occassionally have to ratchet down the bravado. When I went to visit Karli at seven weeks, she was already fetching a ball and scratching on my foot begging me to pick her up. I spent some time during two separate visits observing Karli and her littermates and none of them were as outgoing as she was - she's a natural social butterfly but she's just not as calm and easygoing as my first malt. I think a lot of her fiestiness and spunk is just her innate personality. 

Joy


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Joy I do not know where I actually sit on this. 

But do know that after reading it, it did open my eyes to something that I really need to start doing. And that is taking my pups on rides when I go somewhere and letting them meet strangers. 

This does not mean that I will let them be exposed to diseases. But I will take them and let them get acquainted to strangers. 

With this article I have decided to go and purchase a kennel that will remain in my car at all times. 

I also want to add that there are some terrible things in vets offices. Just yesterday I was there to get Vicki's blood work up for her dental and an lady came in with her dog coughing out of control. I asked her if she thought it was contagious in a nice manner. She said she thought so. I told her I would just walk outside. She was kind enough to take her dog outside instead of me having to go out with Vicki. 

It is situations like this and other horror stories I have heard breeders talk about that cause me to never want to take my puppies to the vet for anything unless it is absolutely necessary for checkups and vaccinations. But even then my pups do not touch the floor and I even wash the exam table down with bleach water before they touch it. 

I do want to thank you for opening my eyes to the other things though.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

IMO, the bottom line is if socialization is done well, a puppy at 12, 14, 16 weeks will adjust to a new home. They have not missed out on anything. Both of my performance Maltese came to me at 4+ months of age. They had breeders who put time and work into them. It did absolutely no detriment to my goals with them.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

The article said the first three months. I thought the first 4 months was the critical period for socialization. It does help that the breeder takes the time and energy to properly socialize the pups when they are in their care. Since Maltese pups aren't supposed to be taken from their mothers until 3 months, they're usually not fully vaccinated until around 4 months. That meant no puppy socialization classes for Parker. Instead, I exposed him to my friends' dogs that were fully vaccinated and safe. I also took him everywhere to get him exposed to different people, places, sights, sounds. He soaked it all in. But I always made sure he wasn't overwhelmed or that he his health and safety were at risk. 

The early months are a lot of work, but it's so well worth it when your pup grows up to be a well-adusted dog. But socialization doesn't stop once puppyhood has ended. It's a lifelong process.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> The article said the first three months. I thought the first 4 months was the critical period for socialization. It does help that the breeder takes the time and energy to properly socialize the pups when they are in their care. Since Maltese pups aren't supposed to be taken from their mothers until 3 months, they're usually not fully vaccinated until around 4 months. That meant no puppy socialization classes for Parker. Instead, I exposed him to my friends' dogs that were fully vaccinated and safe. I also took him everywhere to get him exposed to different people, places, sights, sounds. He soaked it all in. But I always made sure he wasn't overwhelmed or that he his health and safety were at risk.
> 
> The early months are a lot of work, but it's so well worth it when your pup grows up to be a well-adusted dog. But socialization doesn't stop once puppyhood has ended. It's a lifelong process.[/B]




Three months is the "most critical" socialization period for dogs in general. This doesn't mean the *socialization* window closes for every dog at exactly three months. I also want to emphasize again this doesn't mean that dogs can't be trained after three months - all of this discussion is about a window of time in which certain socialization and exposure is critical for the puppy. 

Obedience type training, training which establishes you as the leader, and other type training such as tricks and games is a whole 'nother type of teaching and can occur at any age as long as the dog is healthy. From what I read though, the earlier the training the better, it's much harder to undo bad habits which have developed than to start from the beginning with proper learning.



Joy


----------

